# Ranger Tire Upgrades



## abear77 (May 11, 2011)

So I've had my Ranger 570 for about a year now, and I love it. Major upgrade over the old four wheeler we used for years. Only problem i've had with it is I tend to get stuck. Thinking about getting some new tires to try and help, I currently have the stock tires that came with the ranger. Current tires sizes are 25-8-12 in the front and 25-10-12 in the back. What size can I go up to without having to install a lift kit? Also, been looking at the ITP mudlite tires. I can get a set off of amazon for about 300 bucks or so. What is the opinion of those tires? I don't wanna spend the money on something that isn't any better than what I have now, and I have a friend that says he has had nothing but problems with them. I have also hear people talking about they like the mudlite tires. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

You should be able to fit up to 27" without a lift; that's what size I have on my 800 Ranger. I have ITP Swamp Lites on it now, but the front tires wore down quick due to riding on pavement frequently. I am going to try ITP Reptiles next. They are a radial tire so should have a better ride, but will still perform in the mud when I need it to.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Here's a couple pics. Uploading from my phone so not sure how they'll turn out.


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

Another


----------



## abear77 (May 11, 2011)

Looks good. Looks like you have a happy camper in the last picture. I like the roof you have as well.


----------

